# Advice for Main bath mirror wall.



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Got this,









But was going for this,









I'm looking for minimal work in the bathroom. The top row of vinyl tiles are mismatched replacements which may get painted to match the other black ones. I would like to gut the bathroom and start over but short on money and time/ideas. 

There used to be a different mirror. I can move this one up and add the trim to achieve more of the late thirty's look. 

The electrical available is on either sides of the mirror (you can see patches I threw on before I learned this is against code). It would be easiest to use these but not sure what kind of fixture would aesthetically work- seems most lights are above however this might aid in the retro look. 

The only problem with the wires above the mirror is they are hot all the time and would have to be switched at the light. 

I might have to go to electrical to ask how to reconfigure but would like to live with it to avoid the changes. 

In conclusion the main issue is what type of side lights to use for this arrangement. Btw, it's the only bath for now with family of four, including a 9 and 10 year old girl and boy. 

Was also considering Ralph Lauren suede on walls but have no clue what color to use with the tile. 

Thank you for reading this. I appreciate any direction you could give on this and will try to keep up with further discussion.


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Please note the captions for the pictures are reversed what I wanted. The wall photo is mine. The other is an idea.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you want just a mirror, or do you need a medicine cabinet behind it?
If you want a medicine cabinet that trim will be a problem.

If so, you might check out this thread.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/custom-cabinet-help-171396/

Edited to add: If you go to google images (or bing) "vintage bathroom lighting fixtures" you will see there are a lot of options for lighting that would work at that height. Finding them at a reasonable price may be a challenge.


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Do you want just a mirror, or do you need a medicine cabinet behind it?
> If you want a medicine cabinet that trim will be a problem.
> 
> If so, you might check out this thread.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
Vintage is the key word for google, thanks!

I could go either way with a medicine cabinet. We could always use more space, whether from vanity under sink, over toilet, or hidden behind the door, or all three. Right now is pedestal sink and showerless tub. 

I was thinking the mirror will probably need remounted. It is a cabinet. The molding won't fit otherwise.


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Do you want just a mirror, or do you need a medicine cabinet behind it?
> If you want a medicine cabinet that trim will be a problem.
> 
> If so, you might check out this thread.
> ...


It's already a mirror and cabinet. Could also use one above toilet, behind door, and a sink vanity but don't want it to look to utilitarian. I will probably have to move the mirror/cabinet up to give room for the "sill" and "skirt". 

Thanks for the "vintage" word; great for google search. 

I'm pretty flexible with the mirror; I'm due for an update anyway. I just want storage space somewhere unless it interferes with the design concept.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Check out restoration or antique stores, thrift shops, flea markets for porcelin bath sconces with the milkglass globes. Having 2 lights on the side of the mirror is far superior to a fixture mounted above, just ask any guy who shaves his neck.


----------

